# Starting to feel frustrated



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I've had loads of cancellations for the next two weeks over the holidays, I was expecting this because a lot of my clients have older children or have taken time off work themselves to spend with their younger children. It's fine really and like I say I expected it so I did prepare for it being quieter by putting some money to one side, I just wasn't expecting quite so many cancellations. I think when I have more clients it should balance out with people going out for days out so I can't really complain yet because it probably wont be like this every holiday.

Then I have another client who has daily weekday walks, the clients new and I'm really grateful to have a 5 day a week client so they get a slight discount for it being 5+ walks as will any other clients who book 5 or more. Payment is due on the first day they have a service on that week for the whole week. This clients getting later each week with paying, literally the first week they paid on the Monday, the week after the Tuesday and so on. It is only Wed ofc but if the trend so far continues I wont get paid til Friday this week (I have gently reminded them that they haven't yet paid) and I'm a bit concerned I will eventually do a full week and see no money for my time and costs. That is exactly what I was trying to prevent by collecting the money on the first day of service and I'm perfectly happy to refund or credit cancellations within the terms they signed for. How long do you think I should leave it before reminding them of the service agreement or shouldn't I unless they do fall over a week behind? I know it's my business which I can run how I want but I don't want to come across too harsh either.

The other thing is I have had ALOT of enquiries lately which has lead to only one person taking up services (the client above). I'm not sure how normal it is to get so little work out of enquiries. Most of the contact I have had has been along the lines of a facebook message, text or e-mail with no- little information
"hi, I'm looking for a dog walker in the mornings, can you help?" is one example. I reply and always offer to call them if they would like to leave their number or they can call me so we can discuss their needs.
Most of these messages have been replied to straight away or within an hour- 90 mins depending on what I'm doing so I don't think it's a case of they've gone with the person who has got back to them quickest. 
Out of all my clients that I do have I have spoken to every single one of them by phone from the off and all I have spoken to on the phone have booked a consultation followed by booking me for services, is it a case of the ones who don't ring from the off are less serious about having a pet sitter to start with or could I not be selling myself enough in my responses? It's strange as I'm not the most confident person with people and feel I come across better in writing lol! Perhaps someone could guide me with how they respond to electronic enquiries (feel free to PM me) or is it usual to get a lot of short and to the point enquires and not get anything back?


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

I think everyone feels the way you do at some point, it's the joys of being self employed! 

I went through a period where none of my walks went well, something had to go wrong at least once and it was so difficult to keep going, but I did and things seem to be improving for me, and they will with you too!

It might just be people are making general inquiries at the moment. Do you have your prices clearly displayed? Could you ask some of your current clients to write testimonials for your website?
I think as long as you make sure to keep your website up to date and have your prices displayed there is nothing else you can do to help make the inquiries lead to bookings.

With regards to people paying late, I think you need to nip that in the bud right away. I didn't with one of my first clients and now they always pay late, no matter how much I nag them!! You need to be firm and explain that if they don't pay you won't be able to walk their dog. 

Keep your chin up, this feeling will pass and you will wonder why you ever felt this way!


----------



## RachC (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm just starting out and have had a lot of enquiries and when i reply i dont get any response back. I think a lot of people try to find the cheapest they can so are probably sending the same message to all the other dog walkers in your area to compare against each other. Also a few of these people could be the competition finding out what you offer, i have found at least one person that messaged me actually already has their own business! Don't give up thought!


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

xxJudexx said:


> I think everyone feels the way you do at some point, it's the joys of being self employed!
> 
> I went through a period where none of my walks went well, something had to go wrong at least once and it was so difficult to keep going, but I did and things seem to be improving for me, and they will with you too!
> 
> ...


Thank you, I think it doesn't help that this area is full of pet sitters so potential clients are spoiled for choice really but I still chose to give it a go because I really want it. I'm not regretting it at all, like I say just a touch frustrated and the day is coming where I really need to earn more as my savings are dwindling.

I have a price range listed rather than set prices for set services for set times. I'm not the most expensive in the area, nor am I the cheapest but perhaps I do need to make a clear, set fee list.

I have asked clients for testimonials but so far nobody has. They all say they are 100% happy, keep booking me and I've seen or heard evidence of most of them passing my name on to other people on facebook groups and from chatting to people whilst out and about.

The late payer did pay today and left a note apologising. I will see how things go next week but if the money isn't there on Monday I will push it straight away with the unable to walk their dog unless payment is received on time. Occasionally I have other clients who do forget but I know they will leave payment the very next time without being reminded and I don't mind that. I just feel this clients going to push things further.

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

RachC said:


> I'm just starting out and have had a lot of enquiries and when i reply i dont get any response back. I think a lot of people try to find the cheapest they can so are probably sending the same message to all the other dog walkers in your area to compare against each other. Also a few of these people could be the competition finding out what you offer, i have found at least one person that messaged me actually already has their own business! Don't give up thought!


I get that not everyone can afford x amount per service and the price I charge might put someone off but I can't even engage people before price is mentioned so it isn't that. Maybe its exactly because I don't mention the price straight away so they think I will be super expensive but I would if they asked about prices. I don't think I've had any competition checking me out yet, the questions haven't really been anything like what I would expect for that. These people aren't even writing a paragraph, literally just a sentence or 2 which doesn't feel normal to me. I mean when I contacted a pet sitter a few years ago price wasn't my priority even though I was only earning min wage. I asked a lot of other questions before booking, turns out I made the wrong choice of sitter but that's another story.

Definitely not giving up though, I knew it would be tough due to the sheer volume of other sitters in the area.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Your client getting late with their payment - would a way to encourage early payment be to stipulate the discount for block-booking only applies with pre-payment? late payment, walks will be charged at standard rate?


----------

